# Cap'n Eddie



## Fsyxxx (Feb 26, 2015)

dont know if any of y'all folks are curious but I try and look in on the faceplace page that was set up for us to check on his status. He went home and is able to walk with only a cane. Pretty incredible considering where he was. I've met him a couple of times and he is a stand up guy. I've probably learned more from him than anyone else on YT. I love that his shop is always a mess, let's me know he actually uses it!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tclem (Feb 26, 2015)

Yeah he is. He was president of the club I use to it try to make meeting in Louisiana


----------



## Fsyxxx (Feb 26, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Yeah he is. He was president of the club I use to it try to make meeting in Louisiana


i guess you've seen lathezilla in action then? cool....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 26, 2015)

Huh?


----------



## SENC (Feb 26, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Yeah he is. He was president of the club I use to it try to make meeting in Louisiana



Huh?


----------



## Tclem (Feb 26, 2015)

SENC said:


> Huh?


Let me Interpert He was the president of the woodturning club in Louisiana that I use to go to the meeting so I have watched him turn several times Ahhhhhhhh


----------



## Kevin (Feb 26, 2015)

Cap'n Eddie is every woodturner's favorite uncle. I just love the guy.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung (Mar 12, 2015)

The Cap'n just posted a video!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Fsyxxx (Mar 13, 2015)

Just came home from 13 hour day to see this at the top of the queu. How very cool. That's really amazing, really made my day!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Final Strut (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks for posting that link. Cap'n Eddie is a source of knowledge and inspiration for many and it is good to see him making a good comeback.


----------



## fredito (Mar 15, 2015)

Glad he is doing better. Watching his videos convinced me to buy a lathe. He has had a long road the past 6 months and it's nice to see him back


----------

